# Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium



## Burak_xD (6. Mai 2015)

*Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

Ich werde im Oktober mein Maschinenbaustudium beginnen und brauche deshalb ein geeignetes Notebook. Zwar benötigt man nicht sofort eins, trotzdem wäre es hilfreich schon von Anfang an eines zu haben und es sollte dann auch die geforderten Aufgaben bewältigen können. Studiert jemand zufällig Maschinenbau und weiß, wofür das Notebook gebraucht wird (zB was für Programme)? (Zuhause hab ich noch nen guten Desktop-PC)

Nun sagen manche 'Hol dir nen Macbook', das hätte angeblich so viele Vorteile in der Uni blabla. Lohnt sich also ein Macbook für sowas?

Weitere Anforderungen:
Budget: 1000€+-
Display: mind. Full HD
Akkulaufzeit: So lange wie möglich (ich werde evtl viel unterwegs sein)
Sonstiges: ne leuchtende Tastatur wäre hilfreich aber nicht zwingend

Schon mal Danke im Voraus


----------



## FrozenPie (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

Eine Empfehlung wenn viel CPU/GPU-Power benötigt wird (vielleicht für CAD-Programme) wäre das Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-591G-770E
Wenn nicht viel Leistung benötigt wird, dann kann man sich auch das wesentlich günstigere Acer Aspire E5-571-55SW (Hat allerdings kein Betriebssystem bei)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

Wo studiert Du? Was genau? 

Ich kenne keine Uni, die für aufwendige Arbeiten keine Rechner zur Verfügung stellt. Geht es um Konstruktionsprogramme wie Pro Engineer, Catia oder FEM Berechnungen wie Abacus reicht ein Notebook eh nicht. Aber all das machst Du nicht im ersten Semester. Ich hoffe, ihr lernt technisches Zeichnen noch von der Hand. Das sollte man können, wirst Du immer brauchen, um schnelle, aber präzise Skizzen machen zu können. Für den anderen Kram, wie Praktikumsberichte, Hausarbeiten und Präsentationen tut es der billigste Officerechner. Du solltest schon etwas klarere Vorstellungen entwickeln. Schau Dir das Vorlesungsverzeichnis an, dort wird jede Vorlesung und jede Übung inhaltlich detailliert beschrieben.


----------



## Burak_xD (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

Also ich würde an der RWTH Aachen Maschinenbau (B. Sc.) studieren. Soweit ich aus dem Vorlesungsverzeichnis herauslesen konnte, kommt auf jeden Fall CAD dran. Das sollte das Notebook zumindest können. Für die genannten Konstruktionsprogramme könnte ich ja noch meinen Rechner benutzen. (Ab und zu würde ich auch was auf dem Notebook zocken wollen, also sollte es auch für den privaten Gebrauch gut geeignet sein)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

CAD ist das Fach, Computer Aided Design. Das genutzte Programpaket bestimmt die benötigte Rechenleistung. Nimm etwas kleines und leichtes zum Arbeiten in der Uni und der Bibliothek und bau Dir zuhause einen sinnvollen Rechner auf, Xeon 1231 oder sowas. Kläre diese ganzen Fragen am besten mit der Fachschaft oder Zeichensäalen in der Einführungswoche. Da wirst Du auf höhere Semester treffen, die Dir sinnvolle Ratschläge geben können.

Hier wird Dir geholfen:
Fachschaft


----------



## Burak_xD (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> CAD ist das Fach, Computer Aided Design. Das genutzte Programpaket bestimmt die benötigte Rechenleistung. Nimm etwas kleines und leichtes zum Arbeiten in der Uni und der Bibliothek und bau Dir zuhause einen sinnvollen Rechner auf, Xeon 1231 oder sowas. Kläre diese ganzen Fragen am besten mit der Fachschaft oder Zeichensäalen in der Einführungswoche. Da wirst Du auf höhere Semester treffen, die Dir sinnvolle Ratschläge geben können.
> 
> Hier wird Dir geholfen:
> Fachschaft



Danke ich werde da demnächst dann mal nachfragen 
Bei mehreren Optionen wende ich mich dann wieder an euch


----------



## Olstyle (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Notebook für ein Maschinenbaustudium*

Ich denke man sollte moderne NBs nicht unterschätzen. Wenn man bei uns einen Poolrechner bekommt ist das ein Sandy i7 mit Onboardgrafik. Mit einem mobilen Haswell kommt man da in der Leistung sogar dran vorbei(auch wenn ich eher einen nur leicht langsameren aber dafür Energiesparenderen nehmen würde) und die im Poolrechner fehlende SSD beschleunigt zusätzlich.
Vielleicht sind die CAD Rechner in Aachen noch stärker, aber verlassen würde ich mich da erstmal nicht drauf.


----------

